
Debunking the myth of higher pay in Silicon Valley - conwaysgame
https://medium.com/@srlake/debunking-the-myth-of-higher-pay-in-silicon-valley-87828cbf6698#.qf1tu0qxw
======
onion2k
The maths only works in Waterloo's favour if you're single and want to live on
your own. If you're a couple, and consequently have two incomes instead of
just one, you're better off to the tune of about $150,000 a year living in the
Bay Area. You could get the same benefit just by sharing the two bedroom
apartment with someone. That's not a great advert for Waterloo.

